# Sightings Board



## gnipgnop (Jun 30, 2009)

I have been a TUG member for about 4-5 years now and I have never used the sightings board.  I look up in the menu bar and see nothing relating to sightings.  Can you please direct me......step by step..... on how to get to this area.  I am not new to TUG but I feel like I should be in the "NEWBIE ZONE".  Your help would be appreciated.


----------



## philemer (Jun 30, 2009)

Go to the main page that lists all the Forums and you should see it just beneath the TUG Lounge. See it?


----------



## gnipgnop (Jun 30, 2009)

Phil:  When I go to the Sighting Board all I can see is my post and your responce.  What am I doing wrong?  And when you say the "lounge" what do you mean by that?


----------



## vacationdoc (Jun 30, 2009)

after you have logged in go to the TUG BBS Home page and scroll down to Private forums and click on Sightings/Distressed. You must be signed in to see it. It is near the bottom of the TUG BBS Home Page. Be sure you have signed to the BBS and not just to the marketplace. Or click on this http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/ and scroll down to sightings/distressed


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 30, 2009)

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=3

this is the direct link.

you must of course be a member to view.


----------



## Bwolf (Jun 30, 2009)

If the sightings are too difficult to find, perhaps you should visit the "other" board.  As everyone knows, we copy the sightings from there to here.
:hysterical:


----------



## gnipgnop (Jun 30, 2009)

Brian:  I am a member and have been one for almost 5 years.  I went to the BBS Home page and scrolled down to the bottem.  I have found the Lounge but under this is listed ARCHIVES.  Nothing saying Sightings or even  close to that.  What am I doing wrong.  I am signed into tug2.net is there somewhere else I should be signed into?


----------



## gnipgnop (Jun 30, 2009)

Vacationdoc:

When I click onto the link you post it shows up but when I sign in myself there is nothing.  I know I'm missing a step somewhere.  I'm sorry to be such a pain in the _ _ _, but I really want to find this board.  Thanks


----------



## jpaviles (Jun 30, 2009)

This link should help:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=53


You have to enter a code to let the BBS identify you as a paying member.


----------



## geekette (Jun 30, 2009)

Bwolf said:


> If the sightings are too difficult to find, perhaps you should visit the "other" board.  As everyone knows, we copy the sightings from there to here.
> :hysterical:



??


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

gnipgnop said:


> I have found the Lounge but under this is listed ARCHIVES.  Nothing saying Sightings or even  close to that.



Sightings is one of the Private Forums.  You probably have the Private Forums display collapsed.  Click the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 icon at the right end of the blue Private Forums bar to expand the listing.


----------



## gnipgnop (Jul 1, 2009)

Well.........sometimes it only takes a truck to hit you in the head to clear up the brain.  I was making this much more complicated than it is.  I did not realize I had to sign in at the top of the BBS board.  I guess the system was recognizing me as a "guest".   Thanks everyone for all the help.  As I said a dozen times before, "what would I do without you guys".  I feel like such a DORK!:ignore:

YAAAHHHHH ~ now I can see the Sightings too!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Makai Guy (Jul 1, 2009)

gnipgnop said:


> I did not realize I had to sign in at the top of the BBS board.  I guess the system was recognizing me as a "guest".



The board can't know who you are, and whether you're a TUG member, until you sign in.


----------



## gnipgnop (Jul 1, 2009)

YEP!  Now I know...........again, many thanks.


----------

